# 225/75 R16C 118/116R Tyre recommendations, please



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

225/75 R16C 118/116R tyre recommendations, please.

All year round use - motorhome weighing up to 6.5 tons.

I don't sem to have suffered from getting stuck on grass (twin rear driven wheels carrying most of the weight probably helps here). 

Wear rate unlikely to be a consideration (age will probably get them first). 

I will need 7 of them. 

Let me know if I've missed anything that might be helpful 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

Winter Extra Load

Summer

Summer Extra LI (load Index)


----------

